# Does banana size count??



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

the size of a board really comes down to personal preference. some people like bigger boards, some like smaller ones. for example when i was 13 i was 5' 4" and about 120lbs and i rode a 153, meanwhile one of my buds who was about the same height and maybe a little lighter rode a 142... its really about how the board feels to you 

so anyway its really up to you. if it was me id get the 158 but thats just because i like a bigger board...


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

of coarse the size of your banana counts


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

im 5'10 i have the SB 154 and i really like it. I dont do as much freeride but i find it fine keep in mind the bannana + magna traction really does make turning easier


----------



## syphabiscuit (Nov 1, 2010)

What do you weigh? I'm beginning to come to the view that I should use my banana for freestyle learning and furthering and then at some point get a longer stiffer board for dedicated freeriding.....


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

garlicbread said:


> of coarse the size of your banana counts


that's what she said


----------

